# sales Job Needed



## chasentail (Jun 4, 2008)

injured thumb in auto wreck, need a sales job for a few months unless it works out to stay. Might have surgery will know 4/30/2012 about surgery. Cant do normal work due to ligment tear. Thanks


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Call me tomorrow. 477-5054 x1


----------

